# HD dish delays!



## turismo8888 (Jul 12, 2006)

I originally upgraded at the end of June to the Gold Package. Since then, Dish Network has delayed the install date three times. The last delay is pushed back to the third week of August!   

Has anyone run in to this?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

What dish are you trying to get? IF it is the dish 1000 you could get one online from either dishstore.net or dishdepot.com. Then a local guy could come out and install it . YOu would get it much faster this way.


----------



## RobbinMerritt (Jan 29, 2003)

My 622 was installed on the original installation appointment, less than two weeks after placing the order. They actually were willing to install only 3 days after the order but I wasn't available. I was concerned as they were pre-mailing the receiver for a while and I hadn't received one. But the tech brought one with him. 

They didn't change my dish hardware -- apparently I don't need a Dish 1000 if I already have a second dish pointing to 61.5. My HD locals are on 110.


----------



## turismo8888 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dish Network only charged me $98 for the upgrade.


----------



## Chris Nick (Jul 25, 2006)

When I called my reseller who installed my original system, he told me that he thought he could get the 622 in a few days. A week later he's not returning my calls. 

When I call Dish directly to upgrade they tell me that the "dish it up' package does not guarantee that I'll get a 622. I may pay 199 and only end up getting a 942. That's outrageous. Why would I pay 199 for outmoded technology.

Any suggestions on how to get this resolved? Anyone know a reseller in Denver or the Front Range area with 622s in stock. Is there someone else I should call directly at Dish. This CSR seemed clueless.

I just want my Dish HD!


----------



## turismo8888 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike,

What local guy could install my dish?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Anyone saying that you "might get a 942" when doing the $199 upgrade is insane, or lying, or both. Simply put, they aren't making that receiver anymore and you must have one of the new ViP receivers to get the new HD programming... so Dish isn't selling/distributing any 921 or 942 or older receivers anymore EXCEPT PERHAPS to folks who have an RA# for a faulty old unit that is being warranty replaced.

That said... I know the feeling about the local retailer. My local retailer had been really good... but I called a couple weeks after the Feb 1st stuff happened to touch base with my local retailer who had installed and serviced my setup a couple of times... and they never called back again after promising to research some things for me. I tried a couple of weeks after that, and no follow-up to that either.

So I began to think either they couldn't help me OR it was no longer attractive to service me on the latest HD upgrade plans.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Anyone saying that you "might get a 942" when doing the $199 upgrade is insane, or lying, or both. Simply put, they aren't making that receiver anymore and you must have one of the new ViP receivers to get the new HD programming... so Dish isn't selling/distributing any 921 or 942 or older receivers anymore EXCEPT PERHAPS to folks who have an RA# for a faulty old unit that is being warranty replaced.
> 
> That said... I know the feeling about the local retailer. My local retailer had been really good... but I called a couple weeks after the Feb 1st stuff happened to touch base with my local retailer who had installed and serviced my setup a couple of times... and they never called back again after promising to research some things for me. I tried a couple of weeks after that, and no follow-up to that either.
> 
> So I began to think either they couldn't help me OR it was no longer attractive to service me on the latest HD upgrade plans.


That was because our suppliers (warehouse) were not selling any of the new equipment until they sold off all of the old. Of course they didn't come out and say this, they would just give us the run around and made us look like fools to our customers.

In Feb, and March E* was the only one who had the 622.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

turismo8888 said:


> Mike,
> 
> What local guy could install my dish?


 A local dish installer or company that does sat installs . I have two companies in my area that can come out if I need them to. IF you call and ask them they could do the install. But if you have no locals at 129 then all you need is the dish 500 for the main sats at 110/119 and a second dish for 61.5 and you would be all set for hd programming.


----------



## ngiovas (Jul 21, 2006)

Interesting thread. I just signed up for E* last Friday - switching from Directv. The guy told me "I only have one appointment left and it's next Sunday. After that it will be September". I told him I had plans and asked if there was anything else. He said not for several weeks. He also assured me that they would make it.

I just got the recorded call from E* telling me to call and reschedule because there aren't any dishes available. Nice job E*. I called and told them to just cancel the appointment and close the account. Now they are scrambling to find me a dish. They said to give them 24 hours to make it up to me. I'm curious to see how far they are willing to go to save a subscriber.

I will wait until Friday morning. If I don't hear anything I will stick with Directv.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

DISH was supposed to come out last Sunday to install my 1000+ to receive the Detroit locals in HD. They cancelled due to shortages of equipment. They rescheduled for 8/12, then I had to reschedule to 8/23 due to my Vacation. Tuesday the local installer left me a message saying they had a cancellation for Friday morning (7/28) and they could install then. I called DISH to verify that the equipment was now available. DISH told me the equipment was NOT available and the installer would probably cancel before Friday.

This afternoon the Installer called me to verify the install for tomorrow morning (I'm first in the que for tomorrow AM). I point blank asked if they had the equipment and they said "We have enough for tomorrow's installs but not for the weekend, we'll be cancelling on a bunch of people again this weekend." She told me they get new shipments in early in the week, and the 1000+ dishes go in a hurry. 

I guess the point to learn from this is - if you can take a Vacation day and get your equipment installed during the week, instead of on the weekend, you have a better chance of getting your equipment installed. Just a thought.


----------



## ngiovas (Jul 21, 2006)

sNEIRBO said:


> DISH was supposed to come out last Sunday to install my 1000+ to receive the Detroit locals in HD. They cancelled due to shortages of equipment. They rescheduled for 8/12, then I had to reschedule to 8/23 due to my Vacation. Tuesday the local installer left me a message saying they had a cancellation for Friday morning (7/28) and they could install then. I called DISH to verify that the equipment was now available. DISH told me the equipment was NOT available and the installer would probably cancel before Friday.
> 
> This afternoon the Installer called me to verify the install for tomorrow morning (I'm first in the que for tomorrow AM). I point blank asked if they had the equipment and they said "We have enough for tomorrow's installs but not for the weekend, we'll be cancelling on a bunch of people again this weekend." She told me they get new shipments in early in the week, and the 1000+ dishes go in a hurry.
> 
> I guess the point to learn from this is - if you can take a Vacation day and get your equipment installed during the week, instead of on the weekend, you have a better chance of getting your equipment installed. Just a thought.


How far in advance did they call to reschedule? Was it a recording telling you to reschedule? I got the recording on Wednesday, but as of last night Dish assured me that I was still on for Sunday. They spoke with the dispatcher and they confirmed that the equipment was available. I don't want to sit there all morning and not have them show up.


----------



## Chris Nick (Jul 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Anyone saying that you "might get a 942" when doing the $199 upgrade is insane, or lying, or both. Simply put, they aren't making that receiver anymore and you must have one of the new ViP receivers to get the new HD programming... so Dish isn't selling/distributing any 921 or 942 or older receivers anymore EXCEPT PERHAPS to folks who have an RA# for a faulty old unit that is being warranty replaced.
> 
> That said... I know the feeling about the local retailer. My local retailer had been really good... but I called a couple weeks after the Feb 1st stuff happened to touch base with my local retailer who had installed and serviced my setup a couple of times... and they never called back again after promising to research some things for me. I tried a couple of weeks after that, and no follow-up to that either.
> 
> So I began to think either they couldn't help me OR it was no longer attractive to service me on the latest HD upgrade plans.


I wrote a nasty gram to dish customer service telling them of my experience. They did apologize and admit that what I had been told by the CSR was totally wrong. I also told of my experience with my reseller not getting back to me, even though his responsiveness had been great in the past. The next afternoon he called to apologize and told me that he had discovered through calling all week Dish is not releasing any 622s through their distributors and I should go direct. When I called Dish the second time they apologized again for the bad service and told me they can set up install for Sunday. They also told me that resellers can no longer get customers the dish it up discounts. This info contradicts the web site which implies that you should go through your retailer.

I called my retailer back. He had said that I could have them send the 622 to my home and have him install it. I explained that per Dish this is not possible. From a lengthy discussion I learned that most retailers are getting cut out of the loop by Dish. He and many of his retailer buddies used to get a ton of referrals from Dish to do intalls. Now most if not all of the installations are done through Dish's wholly owned service company. I gather this is why resellers are now not as responsive as they once were. While I imagine this could change, when the 622 is in short supply Dish will feed all the units direct to their service company.

I'm hopeful but not optimistic that my appointment for Sunday will be kept. Sorry to hear that this hasn't worked for others.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

ngiovas said:


> How far in advance did they call to reschedule? Was it a recording telling you to reschedule? I got the recording on Wednesday, but as of last night Dish assured me that I was still on for Sunday. They spoke with the dispatcher and they confirmed that the equipment was available. I don't want to sit there all morning and not have them show up.


They called me Tuesday and left a message that they rescheduled me from 8/23 to 7/28 due to a cancellation by another customer. They just finished up the work about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## HD-Jene (Jul 30, 2006)

I called Dish on July 2nd and they did my Install July 10th


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

HD-Jene said:


> I called Dish on July 2nd and they did my Install July 10th


Was yours a 1000 or a 1000 PLUS dish?? The delays are for the 1000 PLUS dishes right now. Not enough dishes to cover the demand.


----------

